# PapaJohn Sent the Death Angel to My House



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I get a knock at the door at 0830PM and it is the FEDEX guy. I say what the hell is this guy doing here so late? He wheeled in a coffin into my living room. My wife is what the hell is that? After taking the kids and wife to the other room I snuck up on it and opened it and low and behold the bounty that was within.

. My favorite bottle of Belizian One BarreL Rum
. A box and mug stuffed with Padilla 1932 La Perlas, El Rico Habano, Illusione CG4, La Aurora 100 Anos, La Aroma de Cuba, and a few other tasty cigars.
. Set of Henrys Tools
. Cuban Crafters Scissor Cutters (These are really nice)
. An incredible free standing torch lighter
. Fiver of Angel 100s
. 2007 Liberty cigar
. Pound of Brainy Bean Coffee (smells delicious)
. Hand crafted, painted and sculpted coffin
. Picture that PapaJohn took in Nam with the doors back in the heli
. Most improtant and lastly a beatiful mug with a picture of PapaJohn, Fishbeadtwo, Zoomschwartz and myself (Papichulo) herfing at our favorite spot just south of Seattle called Smokey Joes.

Thanks John, I must dig my way out of the grave you put me into. Talk about a thoughtful BOTL.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*HOLY $#%&!!!!*

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

In a coffin?! That is classic!! Nice Hit!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Brent, what a fantastic bomb you received there. Kudos to Papajohn for putting so much thought into such a prize.


edit: that mug and coffin are fantastic!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

More pics.

Even my dog was scared.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, that's a bomb that only good a good friend could send. Lots of hard work and thought put in to that one. Congrats, Brent! I'd be cautious about opening that coffin until the bomb squad checked it tho.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Man, that's a bomb that only good a good friend could send. Lots of hard work and thought put in to that one. Congrats, Brent! I'd be cautious about opening that coffin until the bomb squad checked it tho.


That is right, John is a good friend. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That was just classic, I like John's style :tu enjoy Brent, enjoy.:ss:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Very nice, thoughtful (and mildly disturbing) hit!

:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DBall said:


> Very nice, thoughtful (and mildly disturbing) hit!
> 
> :r


Disturbing, yes. John was trying to make a point and HE DID:mn


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

AWESOME!!! That was a grand slam for sure!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Good heavens!!!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cool hit! Enjoy the loot - John is one-of-a-kind. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

How do you recover from that? Do you recover from that?

Fantastic hit! I bomb that includes its own coffin -- it's genius!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow !!

Just plain wow !! :tu:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Totally awesome hit on a great BOTL! Leave it to PPJ67 to set the bombing standards ! Way to call in a strike on a hot target! :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats one awesome bomb!! PJ you amaze me with some of your creative bombs brother.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Brent

Are you ever going to be back our way so we can smoke some some good one's at Smokey Joe's?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

That coffin makes a great delivery box; awesome idea. And packed with a damn fine goodies.

Enjoy!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

All I can say is *WOW!!!!* Awesome bomb. It's gonna take awhile to recover from that one. I know they say that PapaJohns Delievers, but I always Thought they were talking about Pizza. :r


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

That is truely a classic ...
John is one of the Best on the planet. :tu


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

talk about a class act!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the coffin! An amazing gift from a great guy :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

John, looks like April-Aug each month I hope.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

That is outstanding. Personalized bombing coffin. That's dedication.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

You are one lucky recepient Brent....WOW

Looks like that Coffin would make a nice otterbox/travel humidor as well:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> John, looks like April-Aug each month I hope.


Brent...glad you did not say March...were going to be on the high seas that month. Doing the Panama Canal, sightseeing, looking for Habano's, eating, looking for Habano's, drinking, looking for Habano's. Ship has a great cigar lounge.:tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Damn fine hit!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

VERY VERY COOL! PapaJohn is the MAN!
Scott


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I love that coffin, it's great! You need to sell those on the boards.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Definitely need to turn that coffin into a humi... Great bomb. Very inspiring.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow :dr RIP indeed. How the hell do you respond to something of that magnitude?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Brent...glad you did not say March...were going to be on the high seas that month. Doing the Panama Canal, sightseeing, looking for Habano's, eating, looking for Habano's, drinking, looking for Habano's. Ship has a great cigar lounge.:tu


I have been to Panama about five times now. I love it down there; however, my trips down there were in the late eighties and early nineties. Have some fun, as I know you will:tu


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this but that is too freakin' cool! Very creative idea, PapaJohn!


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

No manchas - que? No incluye masajista con final feliz?? Es lo unico que falta - que padre!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome bomb, and great touch with the coffin! :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> No manchas - que? No incluye masajista con final feliz?? Es lo unico que falta - que padre!!


si no? jajajajaja


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

that was incredible! A great hit on a great BOTL!


----------

